# Huge Used Boat Inventory in Stock Now!



## WaypointCC (Oct 22, 2012)

Our Used Boat selection keeps growing daily and we now have 12 boats ready to hit the water today! Here are some of the quality used boats to choose from. Visit www.waypointmarine.com for more details, pics and pricing! Call us today for more info 361-651-2628. #shoalwaterboats #blazerbayboats #suntrackerpontoons #grizzlytracker
Boats FOR fishermen, BY fishermen!


----------



## mattfox (Jun 6, 2014)

Any idea who built that cooler seat in the blazer 2400? I’m needing something like that


----------



## Reaper24 (Aug 19, 2021)

Call Chuck at Blue Streak fabrication. 361-334-1234
they do awesome work


----------

